# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Necesito Mago uno o dos dias

## entete

Necesito un mago o dos que me sustituyan los dias 17 y 24  de Mayo a las 5 pm aproximadamente, para comunion en Madrid, dado que yo estare en eventos familiares e ineludibles. El lugar es en Madrid , muy cerca de cuatro caminos , el saloncito para la magia es ideal para cualquier especialidad de magia. Los honorarios y el sitio exacto, a los interesados.

pd. Ni que decir que la magia es principalmente para niños.
bueno un saludo y a esperar que os animeis
 :Wink1:  :Clown:

----------


## mayico

Aunque me pilla lejos... No te puedo hacer el favor porque lo tengo ocupado, pero de buena gana iría. 

Suerte y a ver si algún compañero puede y se anima.

----------


## mayico

Aunque me pilla lejos... No te puedo hacer el favor porque lo tengo ocupado, pero de buena gana iría. 

Suerte y a ver si algún compañero puede y se anima.

----------


## Plumini

Hola Entete. Tienes un privado. Saludos

----------


## Plumini

Hola de nuevo Entete.Me podrias contestar?
Gracias y un saludo.

----------

